# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  pspice

## deja-vu

γεια χαρα παιδες!! να απευθυνω μια ερωτηση...μηπως ξερεις κανεις καποιο βιβλιο greek manual για το Pspice??

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.ellab.physics.upatras.gr/...%20Edition.pdf
http://www.ellab.physics.upatras.gr/...pice_Notes.pdf

----------


## deja-vu

ευχαριστω κυρε!! :Smile:

----------

